# We're finally here!!!



## Steve of Adelaide (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Steve of Adelaide is now Steve of Peyia! I haven't visited this fine forum for a while as I was putting in ridiculously long hours in an effort to complete the renovations of my house before I moved to Cyprus. I finished with 3 days to spare and I should get a great price for my house. Our move went smoothly but the taxi driver ripped us off, but I was too tired to argue - it took us 27 hours to get here. The trip took almost as long as our freight, which should arrive in Limassol in mid-April 

We have a beautiful villa overlooking the sea near the Ayios Georgios fishing village. We just had internet connected today though Cyta and we'll be buying a car next week. We hired a car the other day and we spent today driving around Pafos and did some shopping. That was fun... the roads are more chaotic than what I'm used to in Australia but it shouldn't take too long to adapt.

I love it here so far, especially once I get over the jet lag.

I'm hoping that Veronica reads this so that she can PM me the details of that Romanian lady who can assist us with getting our identity cards. I would have posted on the Identity Card thread but it was closed. Thanks Veronica.

Hope to see anyone living in the area around the place sometime soon


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome to Cyprus Steve !!!

I am sure you will be very very happy here ))))


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Steve of Adelaide said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Steve of Adelaide is now Steve of Peyia! I haven't visited this fine forum for a while as I was putting in ridiculously long hours in an effort to complete the renovations of my house before I moved to Cyprus. I finished with 3 days to spare and I should get a great price for my house. Our move went smoothly but the taxi driver ripped us off, but I was too tired to argue - it took us 27 hours to get here. The trip took almost as long as our freight, which should arrive in Limassol in mid-April
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,
Welcome to Cyprus.... glad to hear you made it in one piece!

As regards the Romanian Lady, you will see from the ID card thread that the Romanian lady has more work than she can cope with and that you need to contact Gwenny's Red Tape Services... a web search will find you her contact details.

I closed the ID card thread because Veronica kept being asked over and over again for the same information, information that is already available in other threads.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Hi Steve,
> Welcome to Cyprus.... glad to hear you made it in one piece!
> 
> As regards the Romanian Lady, you will see from the ID card thread that the Romanian lady has more work than she can cope with and that you need to contact Gwenny's Red Tape Services... a web search will find you her contact details.
> ...


Thank heavens I have my mate Babs looking out for me
I have been so busy working lately I don't get to check the posts here as often as normal. Not that I am complaining, work is good. At least it means I can pay my bills


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> <snip>. At least it means I can pay my bills


paying bills????  That's a novelty!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> paying bills????  That's a novelty!!!


Is that the wrong thing to do? Should I just let them pile up on my desk or should I throw them in the bin? Maybe I could could chop them up and sell them as confetti


----------



## Steve of Adelaide (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you so much Babs. Veronica, good to see that the work is plentiful... are things picking up in Cyprus? If so, looks like we've come at just the right time! wrt bills, I find that if you ignore the bills they just go away... or is that just wishful thinking? hehe.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Is that the wrong thing to do? Should I just let them pile up on my desk or should I throw them in the bin? Maybe I could could chop them up and sell them as confetti


Ah confetti.... now I know where the confetti at the Limassol Mardi Gras parade came from... everyone's shredded bills......:clap2:


----------



## Pamie (Oct 28, 2008)

Steve of Adelaide said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Steve of Adelaide is now Steve of Peyia! I haven't visited this fine forum for a while as I was putting in ridiculously long hours in an effort to complete the renovations of my house before I moved to Cyprus. I finished with 3 days to spare and I should get a great price for my house. Our move went smoothly but the taxi driver ripped us off, but I was too tired to argue - it took us 27 hours to get here. The trip took almost as long as our freight, which should arrive in Limassol in mid-April
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,
Glad you have settled in, my Hubby and I moved here a year ago and we love it and would never go back to the UK, only visited my son in Perth, Oz in November and that is all I would do. Have a great time - summer here soon !!
Pamie


----------



## Steve of Adelaide (Dec 13, 2009)

Pamie said:


> Hi Steve,
> Glad you have settled in, my Hubby and I moved here a year ago and we love it and would never go back to the UK, only visited my son in Perth, Oz in November and that is all I would do. Have a great time - summer here soon !!
> Pamie


Thanks Pamie - we are having a great time at the moment. We're still on holiday mode right now, but it's down to business next week with the kids starting school and I've got to get back to my studies. We're really looking forward to summer - it'll be our second summer this year!


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi Steve,

Welcome to Cyprus, we moved here last September to retire, although my husband has formed a great band. We live in Kamares,

It can all be a bit daunting especially the state of the roads at the moment.

Let us know if we can be of help to you.

All the best,

Ann


----------



## Steve of Adelaide (Dec 13, 2009)

anski said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Welcome to Cyprus, we moved here last September to retire, although my husband has formed a great band. We live in Kamares,
> 
> ...


Thanks Ann,

Nice to hear from another Australian. Are there many around? I have found an Aussie pub in Paphos, where I can get my Aussie Rules fix. 

I agree that the roads are pretty bad at the moment, but hopefully they'll be right for the summer. What band is your husband in? Does he play many gigs in the Paphos area? I'm always looking for interesting places to go out. We just went to a fantastic Teppenyaki place in Coral Bay tonight. The chef was awesome - he did some cool tricks like throwing food into our mouths and he was really good with the kids.

Steve


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi Steve,

The band is called* Zacsuss *& they are really fantastic.

They are playing tonight at Ksefantomata Taverna, Ayia Marinouda

Come for a drink or a meal & children are very welcome.


*Directions *
Take the road to the Airport through *Geroskipou *
After the 3rd Petrol Station (*Petrolina*)
TURN LEFT - To* Ayia Marinouda* go through the town
Look for the bright lights of the Taverna you can’t miss it. 

Taverna phone number: 2691 3798

If you come don't forget to make yourself known to Will the drummer.

Ann


----------



## Steve of Adelaide (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Ann,

Thanks for the warm welcome. We already have plans for tonight, but thanks for the invite. I'll be on the lookout for the next gig though


----------

